
Why Only Emacs Uses Lisp - raju
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/03/why-only-emacs-uses-lisp.html
======
bayareaguy
GWM used lisp as an extension language too.

I've heard people compare Tcl with an ancient version of lisp that worked in a
similar way (i.e. by string substitution).

Viaweb was written in lisp, could "end users" extend it in a way analogous to
emacs?

The next time I need to build in an extension language into something, I'll
probably end up using Lua.

------
rglovejoy
AutoCAD also uses Lisp.

